
Chicago issued $2.4M in bogus traffic tickets from speed cameras - hvo
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/11/chicago-issued-2-4-million-bogus-traffic-tickets-from-speed-cameras/
======
stebalien
The actual article: [http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/watchdog/ct-speed-
camera-...](http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/watchdog/ct-speed-camera-bad-
tickets-met-20151117-story.html)

~~~
benp84
Except that one requires login.

------
FireBeyond
Had a similar thing in Tacoma, officer wrote me up for speeding in a school
zone. On a Sunday morning. Said that "I didn't know if there was any
extracurricular activities going on and therefore I should act as if it was
active."

Judge disagreed with the officer.

------
DrScump
"I am shocked, _shocked_ to find graft going on in this establishment!"

